# can bearded dragons



## Chrisd (Jun 1, 2008)

can my dragongs eat Iceberg, White cabbage and cos


----------



## royalnking (Mar 26, 2007)

The white cabbage, doesn't have a lot in it but won't do any harm but avoid iceburg lettuce it is too watery and can cause problems, cos lettuce if I'm thinking of the right one is like a mixture between flat and iceburg so personally I wouldn't use it.

there's two good feeding guides in the sticky section of lizards.


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Great info here............

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/newbie-advice/3-bearded-dragons-food-chart.html#post1

: victory:


----------



## sadie1984 (Sep 1, 2008)

they dont NEED vegetables but it adds to the variety, its like if we all just ate cereal all the time wed get bored of it, but it wouldnt do us any harm


----------



## royalnking (Mar 26, 2007)

sadie1984 said:


> they dont NEED vegetables but it adds to the variety, its like if we all just ate cereal all the time wed get bored of it, but it wouldnt do us any harm


I always understood that as adults they do actually need to be eating mainly vegetables because if they stick to the high protein diet they have as juveniles they can suffer with organ failure and not live as long. the optimum ratios I have been told is 
Juveniles 70%live-30%veg 
Adults 30%live-70%veg


----------



## rybuzz (Feb 12, 2008)

^^^^^
correct


----------



## xclairex (Apr 9, 2008)

royalnking said:


> I always understood that as adults they do actually need to be eating mainly vegetables because if they stick to the high protein diet they have as juveniles they can suffer with organ failure and not live as long. the optimum ratios I have been told is
> Juveniles 70%live-30%veg
> Adults 30%live-70%veg


Yup as said above they need veg and fruit more veg than fruit though. When younger they have more live food and less veg and as they get older it swaps around. Ice berg isnt so great i find rocket and watercress are easy to get hold of and are good for the BD


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

sadie1984 said:


> they dont NEED vegetables but it adds to the variety, its like if we all just ate cereal all the time wed get bored of it, but it wouldnt do us any harm


yes they do, as they get into adulthood they eat more and more veg compared to insects


----------



## linda60 (Jan 14, 2008)

Iceburg has no food value at all,kale is good but not to much of it,in the summer I feed alot of weeds dandylion is great also plantain and clover,pick from places which have not been sprayed,and wash well,I also grow weeds in pots in the winter most weeds that tortoise eat are good for beardies,check out shelled warriour for seeds.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Iceburg lettuce no.. White cabbage mmm very occasionally.. Spinach never.. Kale very occasionally. 

Adult Beardies the main part of their diet is veg with live being given roughly every other day.

Liz


----------



## NikkiB (Aug 10, 2008)

andy sometimes gives his one little gem lettuce ? she seems to like it :whistling2:


----------



## rihh&ruth (Aug 3, 2008)

we give ours hot house leeuce tomatoes cucumber cress peppers but he dont get that much of a look in as he lives with our herman tortoise lol


----------



## bmth girl (Apr 18, 2008)

rihh&ruth said:


> we give ours hot house leeuce tomatoes cucumber cress peppers but he dont get that much of a look in as he lives with our herman tortoise lol


 Thats un usual isnt it? dont they have different habitat requirements, how long have you had them together...not having a go just interested...


----------

